# Changelog delle LINEE GUIDA

## MyZelF

[UPDATE]

Lista dei tag da utilizzare per rendere più comprensibili i propri post.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Messaggio originale di bsolar

Ho pensato di mettere assieme un indice delle risorse a disposizione degli utenti italiani. Per ora non sono tante ma confido nei vostri contributi che potete segnalarmi via PM o email, come preferite.  :Wink: 

RISORSE UFFICIALI

Forum Italiano (cioè questo...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

La Gentoo Weekly Newsletter tradotta.

Una lunga serie di documenti ufficiali disponibili anche in italiano.

#gentoo-it su irc.freenode.net

rsync1.it.gentoo.org (server rsync, statistiche qui)

RISORSE NON UFFICIALI

Gentoo Italia

Gentoo.it

#gentoo su irc.azzurra.org

#gentoo.it su IRCNet

La mailing list di gentoo-italia. L'indirizzo per iscriversi è support-subscribe@gentoo-italia.net e l'indirizzo della lista è support@gentoo-italia.net. Per avere la lista completa dei comandi inviate una mail vuota a support-help@gentoo-italia.net.

rsync://81.113.174.102/gentoo-x86-portage/ (server rsync)

----------

## randomaze

A futura memoria:

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Linee guida
> 
> Dato l'enorme successo del forum italofono, per tenere le cose un po' in ordine ora ci sono queste linee guida come riferimento, in gran parte tratte da quelle generali ma con alcune particolarità riguardanti specificatamente questo forum.
> 
> Usate il buonsenso - Anche se qualcosa non è esplicitamente vietato, usate un po' di buonsenso e la netiquette.
> ...

 

Elenco Modifiche

Modificata:

 *Quote:*   

> Controllate che il vostro topic non sia già stato trattato - Cercate prima di postare. Il vostro problema potrebbe già avere una thread. Se volete cercare solo nel forum italiano usate la ricerca completa.

 

In:

 *Quote:*   

> Controllate che il vostro topic non sia già stato trattato - Cercate prima di postare. Il vostro problema potrebbe già avere una thread. Se volete cercare solo nel forum italiano usate la ricerca completa e non abbiate paura di riesumare un vecchio thread. I post che trattano argomenti già in discussione verranno chiusi in quanto duplicati, questo per evitare di ripetere le stesse cose, e per agevolare chi in futuro farà una ricerca relativa alla stessa problematica

 

Modificata:

 *Quote:*   

> Scegliete un buon soggetto - Descrivete il vostro problema brevemente nel vostro soggetto. Nel caso il problema venga risolto, aggiungete un TAG [risolto] al vostro titolo (ciò semplificherà notevolmente le ricerche per gli utenti in futuro). Se postate qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo aggiungete un TAG [OT] (OffTopic). Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT.

 

Dividendola in due:

 *Quote:*   

> Scegliete un buon soggetto - Descrivete il vostro problema brevemente nel vostro soggetto. Nel caso il problema venga risolto, aggiungete un TAG [risolto] al vostro titolo (ciò semplificherà notevolmente le ricerche per gli utenti in futuro). In particolare gli utenti AMD64, PPC, SPARC, ... sono invitati a esplicitare chiaramente e subito l'architettura sulla quale incontrano per evitare che gli vengano dati inutili consigli che funzionerebbero solo su x86

 

 *Quote:*   

> Se postate qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo aggiungete un TAG [OT] (OffTopic). Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT. Dato che il forum di gentoo serve per parlare di gentoo gli OT sono tollerati in maniera dinamica e variabile in base all'intasamento del forum e al numero degli OT già aperti.
> 
> Se avete un dubbio sull'opportunità di aprire o meno un OT andate sul sicuro: Non Fatelo.

 

Modificata:

 *Quote:*   

> Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti.

 

In:

 *Quote:*   

> Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic, a preferenza editate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate

 

Eliminata in quanto "superata" dalla gestione del forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Piano con le immagini - Se volete postare delle immagini particolarmente pesanti considerate l'utilizzo un link, in modo da non costringere chiunque legga la thread a scaricare. Ciò potrebbe anche migliorare il layout della thread nel caso l'immagine sia particolarmente larga. Immagini considerate offensive o in altro modo problematiche potrebbero venire eliminate

 

----------

## randomaze

A futura memoria:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Controllate che il vostro topic non sia già stato trattato - Cercate prima di postare. Il vostro problema potrebbe già avere una thread. Se volete cercare solo nel forum italiano usate la ricerca completa e non abbiate paura di riesumare un vecchio thread. I post che trattano argomenti già in discussione verranno chiusi in quanto duplicati, questo per evitare di ripetere le stesse cose, e per agevolare chi in futuro farà una ricerca relativa alla stessa problematica

 

Modificata in:

 *Quote:*   

> [*]Controllate che il vostro topic non sia già stato trattato - Cercate prima di postare. Il vostro problema potrebbe già avere un thread. Se volete cercare solo nel forum italiano usate la ricerca completa e selezionate il forum italiano (i vari forum nazionali non sono compresi nella ricerca "All available" e devono essere selezionati esplicitamente). Non abbiate paura di riesumare un vecchio thread. I post che trattano argomenti già in discussione verranno chiusi in quanto duplicati oppure aggiunti al precedente topic, questo per evitare di ripetere le stesse cose, e per agevolare chi in futuro farà una ricerca relativa alla stessa problematica

 

----------

## randomaze

A futura memoria:

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Includete i log e i comandi che avete eseguito - Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi altrimenti.
> 
> 

 

Modificata in:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS), inoltre includete i log e i comandi che avete eseguito - Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi altrimenti.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Questo topic serve a raccogliere i cambiamenti che nel corso dei secola secolorum sono stati fatti alle linee guida...

Originariamente questi post stavano nel topic delle linee guida, sono stati splittati per una questione di pulizia e ordine.

A futura memoria

----------

## Cazzantonio

La regola numero 6 è stata cambiata (in occasione dell'avvento dei subforum) da:

 *Quote:*   

> Se postate qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo aggiungete un TAG [OT] (OffTopic). Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT. Dato che il forum di gentoo serve per parlare di gentoo gli OT sono tollerati in maniera dinamica e variabile in base all'intasamento del forum e al numero degli OT già aperti.
> 
> Se avete un dubbio sull'opportunità di aprire o meno un OT andate sul sicuro: Non Fatelo.

 

a

 *Quote:*   

> Un topic relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto tecnico non è considerato OT. Tutto ciò che non riguarda direttamente Gentoo è invece considerato OT.
> 
> Il subforum OT ha lo scopo di raccogliere tutti i topic non correlabili direttamente a Gentoo, se avete intenzione di postare qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo per favore usate tale subforum. La tolleranza verso gli argomenti considerati OT potrebbe variare in base alla situazione del forum. Siete invitati ad automoderarvi e a utilizzare il buonsenso prima di postare.

 

La regola 10 invece è stata modificata da:

 *Quote:*   

> [*]Nessun attacco personale - Insulti, minacce o simili non saranno tollerati. Spero non sarà un problema.

 

a

 *Quote:*   

> Nessun attacco personale - Puó capitare (sopratutto con argomenti OT), che vengano espresse opinioni personali, per favore cercate di rispettare non solo la vostra opinione ma anche quella altrui. Insulti e minacce rivolti ad altri utenti del forum non saranno tollerati. Spero non sarà un problema.

 

Aggiunta anche questa regola numero 12:

 *Quote:*   

> Per rendere più comprensibili i titoli dei post e per facilitare la ricerca siete invitati ad utilizzare uno dei tag ufficiali presenti in questa lista.

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

In occasione del restyling del forum e dell'avvento del subforum di documentazione sono stati fatti i seguenti cambiamenti:

Aggiunto il punto 6: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La sezione italiana del forum gentoo è organizzata in tre diversi forum.
> 
> La sezione principale del forum è riservata alle richieste di supporto e a topic tecnici strettamente legati a gentoo.
> ...

 

Modificato il vecchio punto 6 (ora il 7) da *Quote:*   

> Un topic relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto tecnico non è considerato OT. Tutto ciò che non riguarda direttamente Gentoo è invece considerato OT.
> 
> Il subforum OT ha lo scopo di raccogliere tutti i topic non correlabili direttamente a Gentoo, se avete intenzione di postare qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo per favore usate tale subforum. La tolleranza verso gli argomenti considerati OT potrebbe variare in base alla situazione del forum. Siete invitati ad automoderarvi e a utilizzare il buonsenso prima di postare.

 

a *Quote:*   

> Un topic relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto tecnico non è considerato OT. Tutto ciò che non riguarda direttamente Gentoo è invece considerato OT.
> 
> Se avete intenzione di postare qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo per favore usate il subforum "Forum di discussione". La tolleranza verso gli argomenti considerati OT potrebbe variare in base alla situazione del forum. Siete invitati ad automoderarvi e a utilizzare il buonsenso prima di postare.

 

Mergiati il punto 4

 *Quote:*   

> Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS), inoltre includete i log e i comandi che avete eseguito - Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi altrimenti.

 e il punto 7

 *Quote:*   

> Usate il BBCode - Il BBCode può rendere il post più leggibile, il che non fa male.

 

In un unico punto 4 per ridurre il numero di punti: *Quote:*   

> Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS), inoltre includete i log e i comandi che avete eseguito - Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi altrimenti.
> 
> Usate il BBCode - Il BBCode può rendere il post più leggibile, il che non fa male.

 

Aggiunto questo: *Quote:*   

> SUGGERIMENTI
> 
> Avete suggerimenti da proporre per migliorare l'utilizzo del forum? Postateli qua   

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Dopo una breve consultazione abbiamo deciso di modificare e ampliare alcuni punti per renderli più chiari agli utenti...

Modificato il punto 4 da

 *Quote:*   

> Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS), inoltre includete i log e i comandi che avete eseguito - Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi altrimenti.
> 
> Usate il BBCode - Il BBCode può rendere il post più leggibile, il che non fa male.

 

a

 *Quote:*   

> Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS). Ricordatevi di specificare tutte le informazioni necessarie a risolvere il vostro problema, in caso di dubbio postate più informazioni possibile. 
> 
> Ad esempio specificate l'architettura usata, la versione del programma, del compilatore, il testo del messaggio di errore (almeno una ventina di righe...), i comandi che avete eseguito, i log, le condizioni in cui si verifica il problema, eventuali particolarità della vostra configurazione hardware o software, etc... etc...
> 
> Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi se non postate le informazioni necessarie.
> ...

 

Modificato il punto 8 da 

 *Quote:*   

> Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic, a preferenza editate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate

 

a

 *Quote:*   

> Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic. Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore; se dovete aggiungere informazioni prima che sia passato questo tempo è preferibile che editiate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate

 

Modificato il punto 9 da

 *Quote:*   

> Restate on topic - Una thread, un topic. Se necessario aprite una nuova thread.

 

a

 *Quote:*   

> Restate on topic - Un thread, un topic. Aprite un nuovo thread per ogni nuova domanda o problema che possa insorgere... non continuate su un thread se quello che state postando non c'entra niente con la domanda o con il problema iniziale. Non aprite thread contenenti domande multiple scollegate tra di loro.

 

Edit ------ Errori grammaticali nel punto 9 corretti grazie a ProT-0-TypE

----------

## Cazzantonio

Aggiornato il layout e riorganizzate le linee guida.

Questo era il vecchio layout:

 *Quote:*   

> Linee guida
> 
> Dato l'enorme successo del forum italofono, per tenere le cose un po' in ordine ora ci sono queste linee guida come riferimento, in gran parte tratte da quelle generali ma con alcune particolarità riguardanti specificatamente questo forum.
> 
> Usate il buonsenso - Anche se qualcosa non è esplicitamente vietato, usate un po' di buonsenso e la netiquette.
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

Cabiato il punto 6.

Da:

 *Quote:*   

> Un topic relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto tecnico non è considerato OT. Tutto ciò che non riguarda direttamente Gentoo è invece considerato OT.
> 
> Se avete intenzione di postare qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo per favore usate il subforum "Forum di discussione". La tolleranza verso gli argomenti considerati OT potrebbe variare in base alla situazione del forum. Siete invitati ad automoderarvi e a utilizzare il buonsenso prima di postare.

 

A:

 *Quote:*   

> Un topic relativo a Gentoo, anche se non è una richiesta di supporto tecnico non è considerato OT. Tutto ciò che non riguarda direttamente Gentoo è invece considerato OT.
> 
> Le richieste di supporto per altre distribuzioni verranno chiuse: questo forum offre supporto solo ed esclusvamente alla distribuzione Gentoo (sono però tollerate discussioni di carattere generico, comparazioni e impressioni).
> 
> Se avete intenzione di postare qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo per favore usate il subforum "Forum di discussione". La tolleranza verso gli argomenti considerati OT potrebbe variare in base alla situazione del forum. Siete invitati ad automoderarvi e a utilizzare il buonsenso prima di postare.

 

----------

## randomaze

Punto 2:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux ha un'ottima biblioteca "personale", sia in italiano che in inglese. Sono disponibili inoltre diverse F.A.Q.: probabilmente la vostra risposta è già qui (FAQ ufficiale Gentoo tradotta in italiano) o qui (FAQ derivata dalle esperienze dirette degli utenti).

 

in:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux ha un'ottima biblioteca "personale", sia in italiano che in inglese. Sono disponibili inoltre diverse F.A.Q.: probabilmente la vostra risposta è già qui (FAQ ufficiale Gentoo tradotta in italiano).

 

----------

